# [FR]Against the Storm



## DM_Matt (Jun 11, 2003)

I am looking for up to three new players to join the ongoing game "Against the Storm" in the Playing the Game Forums.  

The game takes place in the Realms, but in a time when the munchkin UberNPCs have been killed and the forces of evil threaten to overrun the North.  The PCs will help to find and unite those with the will to fight on, and to recover items, research, beings, and perhaps ancient allies and artifacts that may be needed to free the North from the grip of the goblinoid hordes and thier Spirit masters. This will be an ECL10 campaign, and I will be accepting 3 more players.  The four current PCs are a Human Duelist, an Elven Archer Cleric, a HOrc Wrestler Cleric, and an Elven Wizard Loremaster.  Players will be consdered until all slots have been filled with complete characters.

Character have access to all WOTC Materials.  You may request the right to use other materials.  I reserve the right to reject any such material that I find to be unbalancing in context.

The stat system is a point assignment (not point buy) system with a luxury tax.  You have 84 points to distribute among your stats, but you are taxes 1 pt on scores 14-15, 2 pts on scores 16-17, 3 pts on scores 18-19, and 4 pts on a 20.  These stats include your level-based increases.  You do not get them in addition.

Any character concept that makes sense and any nation of origin is acceptable.

Please express your interest, ask questions, and submit characters in this thread. 

The following is a prologue.  Your character will have this information very shortly after the game begins, so there really are no spoilers:

 This campaign will take place in the Realms in 1380DR, but the origins of the dire situation facing the free peoples of those North is far older.  Several years before, it was discovered that when the first humanoids arrived on Toril, elf-like creatures marooned in wrecked spacecraft after losing a pivotal battle with an enemy race, the Spirits of the land ruled over all life.  

Some spirits welcomed the newcomers, while others sought their destruction.  A great war ensued, and the newcomers and their allies were victorious, binding their vanquished foes into the dark side of nature, such as storms, predatory instincts, and volcanos.  The victorious spirits, however, became the elder gods, such as Corellon, Tyr, Lathander, and Mystral.  But the Earth Mother, master of all the spirits, remained powerful, and became bitter at the betrayal of some of her children, and the binding of others.  She plotted to destroy the newcomers and their offspring, free her children, and return the world to its natural state.  She always had many worshippers, who usually worshipped in secret far from civilization.  Eventually she became known to her followers as Tiamat (as per the original Babylonian Tiamat, not the MoTP one....more similar to the canon Realms one), but she had other names and aspects, too, often devouring and replacing newborn gods, Shar being the most significant among them.

As Tiamat bided her time, species evolved and civilizations developed.  The rise of the human magocratic city-states of Netheril was particularly bloody, as the Netherilese Arcanists sought to dominate all within their reach.  The suffering of the goblinoids became so great that their god resorted to turning to Shar for aid.  Shar caused to be born among the ogres a mighty and noble populist hero, not of common ogre stock, but an Oni (Ogre Mage) like those found far to the East.  The god of the goblinoids was grateful for the gift, and favored the hero, whose original name is lost to history, granting him the prowess and charisma to unite his brethren against  their human oppressors.  While many of his raids were highly successful, and indeed were a catalyst to cause the Netherilese to create their flying enclaves and flee form their insecure ground territories, he knew that he could never truly achieve victory.  Desperate, he allowed the demonic blood within him to get the better of his noble soul, and he bargained with the most powerful of the captive Spirits, the Spirit of Storms, absorbing some of his power and his evil, and even renaming himself Storm.  He was eventually defeated, and the Arcanists who vanquished him reported that he had been slain, but in reality, they had bound him in what they thought was an eternal prison.  Storm was far more powerful than they expected, however, as the Arcanists knew not the ancient evil that he represented.  Slowly, Storm gathered more and more strength from the land with each passing storm, and over the millennia, he was able to gather enough of his former power to escape.

Meanwhile, as Tiamat watched her son grow mighty and free, she sowed dissension among the peoples of Toril.  Even after Storm had freed himself and mother and son had set to releasing the other spirits and gathering allies, the world remained occupied with other problems of Tiamat's devising.  Planar Rakshasa summoned by Tiamat's agents subverted rulers in the East, leading to war, strife, and confusion.  The forces of good became haughty and invaded Sembia to reestablish the Elven Court in Cormanthar.  A resurgent Sembia, ruled by a Spirit-posessed murderous dictator created large-scale war yet again.  The Thayans and the Zhentarim were unusually active.  Bane was reborn.  One of Tiamat's plots nearly resurrected Myrkul.  But it was all a distraction.  She cared not for the outcome of the events that she engineered.  For in the far North, Storm gathered an army, culled from goblinoids from throughout Toril, and some beings form the planes beyond.  Combining the harsh, powerful discipline of his iron rule with the charisma of the hero whose body he still inhabits, he created the best-trained, best-equipped goblinoid army ever assembled, uniting Orcs, Goblins, Hobgoblins, Bugbears, Kobolds, Ogres, Oni, Wyverns, and other beasts, demons, and monsters, some summoned, some bred or created through magical experiments in one unholy horde.  

When, aided by his part-freed brethren, he marched Southward, the forces of good, united by a somewhat ruthless group of worthies who called themselves "The Council" was unable to defeat them. Marching Southward, Storm divided his opponents, isolating Silverymoon, Evereska, and the Fey of the High Forest (under the command of the mighty druid Kurdin and the Turlang Treants), from eacho ther and from the other free territories.

A counteroffensive opened up the road to Silverymoon, and it was there that a great battle was fought.  At Silverymoon, many of the mightiest beings in all Faerun converged, and nearly all were slain. In the end, the city fell, but so did tens of thousands of Storm's horde.  Many of the Spirits were also defeated, but soon will return, as they cannot be slain by normal means.    

After the fall and occupation of Silverymoon, Storm's forces, balking at the prospect of invading Evereska or challenging Kurdin in his home wood, were able to push on further south instead, until the combined forces of the North, fortified by reinforcements form abroad, managed to solidify their lines.  Most inland city-states are now occupied by Storm's forces or ruled by Vichy-like collaborator states, but the Sword Coast, protected by the still-unmatched (but often challenged by the collaborator Luskanite Vikings) naval might of the elven fleet, and some nearby inland areas that the surviving metropoli of Waterdeep, Baldur's Gate, and Neverwinter can protect, remain free.

Although matters are bleak, all is not lost.  It is thought that the reason why the Council defended Silvermoon to the death is that someone(s) or something(s) was in the city at the time.  Something that could save mankind.  For it is thought that a researcher in Silverymoon, using information from her former affiliation with the Council (before a rather nasty falling-out), was working for personal, veangence-related reasons towards a method to destroy the Spirits, (Called "The Ancients" by most) and Tiamat the Earth-Mother once and for all.  Perhaps those who survived may have recovered enough information to salvage her work.  Or perhaps the mage, whose body has never been found, still lives.  More importantly, however, it has been long-rumored that agents of the Council traveled through time to ancient Netheril, and brought back a child. It is said that this child was chosen by the gods to be the savior of mankind,  and gifted with mystical powers and near-infinite potential.  However, in the alternate time stream before The Council interfered, the child was killed before coming of age, and thus the will of the gods never came to pass.  Perhaps in this reality, the child survived the battle, and still lives to claim her destiny....."


The current situation of the PCs (nutshell summary)  :  After being brought together through a series of short trials by a strange drow witch employer in Skullport, they have been given a dangerous mission to test their worthiness for an epic quest.  They have been tasked with traveling to Luskan and destroying the temple of Umberlee and stealing information from the vault of the temple of Gond (the PCs suspect that it has something to do with ship designs...In fact, the two temples are next to eachother, with a covered shipbuilding yard in between).  Right after the PC's left their employer, her base of operations was attacked and her apprentice kidnapped.  Meanwhile, the PCs were attacked by pirates on the way up.  Through divination, they discovered that the ship happened to have been carrying that victim, as was taking her to the temple of Gond in Luskan.  The PCs found this out and tracked the pirate leader to a penthouse suite of  a huge upper-class inn in Luskan, and they raided it.  It turned out that it was the base of some sort of criminal organization and a shrine to Shar.  Many of its defenders were vampires. One PC and one NPC with the party who were badly hurt in the fight were carried off by attackers of an unknown origion.


----------



## Calim (Jun 11, 2003)

I have interest in playing a wizard for ya.


----------



## shaff (Jun 11, 2003)

this sounds very fun.  I would like to play.

i got a question, for the stat buy, it takes 1 point to get ot 9,10,11,12,13,14, and 15 right?
then 2 points to get to 16, then 2 more to get to 16.
then 3 more points to get to 18, and 3 more to get to 19.
then 4 more to get to 20.
is this right???
and u want us to make a level 10 character right?
Im thinking ranger maybe...


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 11, 2003)

As I said, its not a point buy.  To get a 9 costs 9 points.  It is a one to one ratio with the tax added on.  So a 20 costs 20 + 4 = 24 points.


----------



## shaff (Jun 11, 2003)

o ok, i get it.

and u said level 10 right?


----------



## Calim (Jun 11, 2003)

Ravin
M Human Evoker5 Elemental Savant5;
Size:M
hp 50
Init +1
Spd Walk 30'ft.
AC 11; 
Atk = +3 melee, +5 ranged; 
SA: Darkvision (60'),Elemental Focus +2,Elemental Penetration +1,Elemental Transition (Resistance 10 to fire) Immune to magical sleep effects,Immune to Paralysis,Summon Improved Familiar;
Fire Mephit Improved Familiar

AL:CG; 
SV Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +12; 
Str 8, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 20, Wis 13, Cha 10. 
Height 5' 3", weight 125 lbs

Skills and Feats:
Alchemy +10, 
Bluff +6, 
Concentration +11, 
Gather Information +6, 
Knowledge (Arcana) +13, 
Knowledge (Geography) +10, 
Knowledge (History) +10, 
Knowledge (Local) +14, 
Knowledge (Nature) +10, 
Knowledge (Religion) +10, 
Knowledge (The Planes) +13, 
Spellcraft +15, 
languages
elven, dwarven, common, draconic, giant, ignan

1st
Energy Substitution (fire)
Spell Casting Prodigy
Scribe Scroll
3rd
Improved Familiar
6th
Spell Focus (Evocation),
9th
Greater Spell Focus (Evocation)


Possessions 0 
Outfit (Cold Weather); 1 
Rod (Maximization/Lesser); 1 
Cloak of Resistance +4;
Wand of Invisibilty
Wand of Summon Monster One
550 gold pieces


spell                            DC                   Evoker                Elem Evok
0                                 16                       18                         20
1                                 17                       19                         21 
2                                 18                       20                         22  
3                                 19                       21                         23 
4                                 20                       22                         24  
5                                 21                       23                         25

Spells Castable/Known
Wizard 
0:4+1 
1:6+1 
2:5+1 
3:4+1 
4:4+1 
5:3+1 

Prepared per day
0:
Detect Magic
Detect Magic
Light
Read Magic
Arcane Mark

1:
Feather Fall
Shield
Tenser's Floating Disk 
Magic Missile
Magic Missile
Magic Missile

2:
Summon Monster II 
Summon Monster II 
Pyrotechnics
Aganazzar's Scorcher
Fox's Cunning
Levitate

3:
Fireball
Haste
Phantom Steed
Lightning Bolt
Sleet Storm

4:
Wall of Fire 
Fire Orb
Summon Monster IV
Ice Storm
Ice Storm

5:
Ball Lightning
Mordenkainen's Faithful Hound
Mordenkainen's Private Sanctum
Teleport


Spellbook
Type/Spells
Wizard (0):Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Chill/Warmth, Clean, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Electric Jolt, Enumerate, Flare, Identify Undead, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation, Quick Sober, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance, 

Wizard (1):Burning Hands, Expeditious Retreat, Feather Fall, Ice Dagger, Lesser Fire Orb, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Ray of Flame, Reduce, Shield, Tenser's Floating Disk 

Wizard (2):Aganazzar's Scorcher, Cloud of Bewilderment, Combust, Continual Flame, Pyrotechnics, Summon Monster II, Levitate, Fox's Cunning, 

Wizard (3):Fireball, Flame Arrow, Leomund's Tiny Hut, Lightning Bolt, Phantom Steed, Sleet Storm, Summon Monster III, Wind Wall, Haste 

Wizard (4):Evard's Black Tentacles, Explosive Cascade, Fire Orb, Fire Stride, Fire Trap, Ice Storm, Minor Globe of Invulnerability, Otiluke's Resilient Sphere, Summon Monster IV, Wall of Fire 

Wizard (5):Ball Lightning, Cone of Cold, Firebrand, Lutzaen's Frequent Jaunt, Mordenkainen's Faithful Hound, Mordenkainen's Private Sanctum, Passwall, Permanency, Sending, Teleport,


----------



## Calim (Jun 11, 2003)

let me know if he is cool fer ya or not


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 11, 2003)

A couple questions:  
1.  Whats Lace Spell do?
2.  I havent heard of the cantrips Clean, Enumerate, and Quick Sober, but if they clean things, count things, and make you less drunk they are acceptable.
3. What is Lutzaen's Frequent Jaunt?


----------



## shaff (Jun 11, 2003)

welll hmm, i was going to be a wizard too, but since he is 1, i guess i wont.  matt, are u allowing us to take leadership and have a cohort?


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 11, 2003)

I might be interested it this game... what is the current party make up? (In other words, what player classes do you need to balance the group?)


----------



## Calim (Jun 11, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *A couple questions:
> 1.  Whats Lace Spell do?
> 2.  I havent heard of the cantrips Clean, Enumerate, and Quick Sober, but if they clean things, count things, and make you less drunk they are acceptable.
> 3. What is Lutzaen's Frequent Jaunt? *




1. For being born with a high intelligence it allows you to add 1d6 damage via the element of yor choice(fire) to a damaging spell.  So if I cast a fireball at someone it is 11d6 instead of 10d6.

2. that is exactly what they do

3. It is a round per 2 levels dimension door it is located in Magic of Faerun


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 11, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *I might be interested it this game... what is the current party make up? (In other words, what player classes do you need to balance the group?) *




A Human Duelist, a HOrc wrestler Cleric of Uthgar, an Elven archer Cleric, and an Elven Loremaster.  

Calim is making an Evoker/Elemental Savant (Fire).

Not sure whaat shaff is making.



			
				shaff said:
			
		

> *matt, are u allowing us to take leadership and have a cohort? *




Hmmm...I'll have to think about that.  Is it important to the character concept?


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 11, 2003)

I have an idea for a Wood Elf Fighter; she'd be a melee hard-hitter.

I was thinking of having her be one of the survivors of Silverymoon... but am flexible on this. I lent my copy of FRCS to a friend and will not have it until (at least) this weekend.

Do you have any house rules for determining HP or relating to gear - starting gold, x amount per item, x amount for magic, ect.?


----------



## shaff (Jun 11, 2003)

Leadership was somewhat important.  It wasnt really going to give me a cohort... i was going to work the storyline like he is my younger lower lvl brother...  so it was somewhat important...  at least to my characters background.

on another note, can i please have a link to the in game thread of this game so i can make the whole background of my character?


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 11, 2003)

here ya go :http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=932357#post932357

So Ubaar's half-orc brother (Akharos, played by garyh) is gone?  
I'd hoped he'd catch up once he got back on the boards...  

DM-Matt , I'm just going to up Ubaar to a 4th level Mighty Contender.... can I add the Strength Increase that originally came with the PrC in?
I think you removed it because of your concerns with the power level of the PrC - I hope it's been shown that it's not an overpowering class. And if there's no STR increase at 4th level, than there's a void at 4th - it's be nice to increase in power a tad after fighting so long in the pursuit of his Faith.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 11, 2003)

Well, if garyh shows up again, he can be worked back in I guess.  I will leave Akharos hanging out with the party for a while and cutting stuff up.  

How big was the str increase again?  +1?  If so that will probably be fine.

shaff:  Regarding cohorts, the problem is that with a llot of PCs and a tendancy for big battles, it may result in too much additional bookkeeping hassles.  But I will accept the feat, however.

Tanstaafl:  That will be fine.  It makes for some interesting racial and gender dynamics. Good possibilities for friendship with the female wood elf archer and rivalries with the male HOrc meleers.

Calim:  I'm not so keen on Lace Spell.  Maybe you'd prefer Explosive Spell from Unapproachable East that makes your burn spells actually explose with force rather than flash-fry?


----------



## shaff (Jun 12, 2003)

thanks for letting me take the feat, i think you will be more pleased with my background and hopefully u will think it was worth your trouble.


----------



## Calim (Jun 12, 2003)

how does spell casting prodigy sound?


----------



## shaff (Jun 12, 2003)

are u allowing the PrC order of the bow from sword and fist?  if so im thinking, probably ranger/OOTB  or fighter/OOTB.  And my brother, will probably be a barbarian or close range fighter of some sort...


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 12, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *are u allowing the PrC order of the bow from sword and fist?  if so im thinking, probably ranger/OOTB  or fighter/OOTB.  And my brother, will probably be a barbarian or close range fighter of some sort... *




OOBI is OK in general, but there is already a powerful bow specialist in the party.  The potency of elven clerics with bows should not be underestimated.


----------



## shaff (Jun 12, 2003)

o so u dont want me to play a archer?


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 12, 2003)

Here is the rough draft of my character... I'll be working on her background (home region, more specifics, ect.), once I get my copy of FRCS back.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 12, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *o so u dont want me to play a archer? *




Preferably not.

I have a final tomarrow and a paper due the next day, then summer vacation.  I might be slow until Friday aft.


----------



## shaff (Jun 12, 2003)

so what would u like me to play?  Do you need another melee machine?  or do u want another wizard?


----------



## shaff (Jun 12, 2003)

is there already a OOC thread for this game?  if so can i please have a link?


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 13, 2003)

OOC thread:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=938632#post938632

we don't have a ranger, or druid.. then again, I'm not exactly sure what all we have..  lemme see:
"The four current PCs are a Human Duelist, an Elven Archer Cleric, a HOrc Wrestler Cleric, and an Elven Wizard Loremaster"

So anything unique is a plus.
If you choose a PrC, it would probably be unique.
It is a level 10 game, and fairly high-powered.
Make sure they can survive, or DM_Matt might just sick a demon on your character...


----------



## shaff (Jun 13, 2003)

o well hell then ill make the ranger, thats what i like best, and in 3.5 they become even better!  but usually i make archer rangers... so i guess a 2 weapon 1 would be kinda new for me, ive played a 15th lvl ranger in a 15th lvl game and he was 2 weapon ranger so ill go for that again!


----------



## shaff (Jun 13, 2003)

almost got the character done, should be posted soon.


----------



## shaff (Jun 13, 2003)

how much gold do we get?
and do we get max hp at every level?


----------



## tburdett (Jun 13, 2003)

Is there still room for another player?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 13, 2003)

tburdett said:
			
		

> *Is there still room for another player? *




Consider yourself on the wait list if anyone doesnt go through with starting.

shaff: You may use the 3.5ed ranger.  

Here is the Rogue's Gallery Thread 

Regarding money, I will post your starting gold soon.  I want to keep it in line with the current party and need first to figure out the total value of what they take from there.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Make sure they can survive, or DM_Matt might just sick a demon on your character..*




Hey, just becuase there a demon apparently made from the congealed demonic essenses of several vampires just escaped your attack and is on the loose doesn't mean that any chearacters might possibly get a demon sicced on them  ...


----------



## tburdett (Jun 13, 2003)

> Consider yourself on the wait list if anyone doesnt go through with starting.




Ok, thanks, I'll check back frequently to see if one of the players doesn't follow through.


----------



## Calim (Jun 13, 2003)

what would you like me to do for my familiar?

Stat him up for ya or what?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 13, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *what would you like me to do for my familiar?
> 
> Stat him up for ya or what? *




Statting is good.


----------



## shaff (Jun 13, 2003)

k, ill type up character 2night.  But how do we decide on HP, do we get max every level, or half, or do u want us to actually roll it...?


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 13, 2003)

I just read your post about HP (in the Rogue's Gallery) & will adjust Mechothli's.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok, when shaff's character is in, we'll find a way to get you guys to the other PCs.


----------



## shaff (Jun 15, 2003)

sorry or the delay, i plan on typing him up later 2night when i actually get home.


----------



## shaff (Jun 16, 2003)

im typing the character on the rogues gallery right now...


----------



## Prince Atom (Jun 16, 2003)

Argh...  too late.

I was considering a psychic warrior/slayer, but I take it you've got what you need.

Can I still get in on the waiting list?

TWK


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 16, 2003)

The Whiner Knight said:
			
		

> *Argh...  too late.
> 
> I was considering a psychic warrior/slayer, but I take it you've got what you need.
> 
> ...




Yes, you may.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 17, 2003)

We need to complete the backgrounds and get you guys connected to the rest of the party.  We will do so in this thread.


----------



## Calim (Jul 23, 2003)

So they act as rods of metamagic but what feats are allowed and what level spells?

Chardylins? Throw and break on contact to release spell or is there some kind of break dc?


----------



## Thels (Jul 23, 2003)

You might consider taking the [Re-Recruiting] tag from the topic as your game seems to be full.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 24, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *So they act as rods of metamagic but what feats are allowed and what level spells?
> 
> Chardylins? Throw and break on contact to release spell or is there some kind of break dc? *




1. Any spells you can cast.  You can choose from the following MM rods: Empower, Enlarge, Extend, Explosive, Energy Substitition, Widen.

2. They break easily if thrown against a hard surface, or if they are broken by dmg (hardness 3, hp 1) (This is why they tend to be carried in HHH's).  There are many ways to do that, including using them to increase the power of non-magical substances such as smokepowder and alchemist's fire.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 12, 2003)

Matt - i seem to remember you saying "AtS players stay out!" of the newcomers thread, but now it no longer says that.

This is the only OOC thread still around, and I'm not sure what the best place to ask questions is, or to find out what the current status is of the game.

I took a long break. I am interested in meeting up with the entire party, but it's been tough to see how that will/would happen, since I haven't read the Newcomer's Thread. It seems like it's pretty active, which is good...


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 12, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Matt - i seem to remember you saying "AtS players stay out!" of the newcomers thread, but now it no longer says that.
> 
> This is the only OOC thread still around, and I'm not sure what the best place to ask questions is, or to find out what the current status is of the game.
> 
> I took a long break. I am interested in meeting up with the entire party, but it's been tough to see how that will/would happen, since I haven't read the Newcomer's Thread. It seems like it's pretty active, which is good... *




Glad to see you back!  The second group is in the process of completing the origional mission.  Dead_Radish was, up until recently, posting for Elone in the dungeon.  GE disappeared from the boards in general after escaping from the inn, which is surrounded by Storm's forces.  I didn;t expect you (reaper) to return, so I didn't have an escape contingency to get you back with the rest of the pary, but I'll make one.  The three of you (dead_radish, GoldenEagle, and reapersaurus) all suddenly appeared today.  The other group is currently in the temple of Gond, trying to figure out how to get into the dungeons.  As for me, I now havew a lot of posting to do...


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 13, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *As for me, I now havew a lot of posting to do... *



Hope that's a Good thing.  

You certainly haven't given up on seeing your story played out.

I, for one, would love (when you get the chance) a status-update about what's happened, once we all get together.

I didn't read either of the New Player threads, so I am utterly ignorant of any story points you've revealed there, and I'm kind of fuzzy on who exactly is still here (Calain and Alex, for instance) and what we all know.

As for Ubaar, we assaulted an evil temple (was it the Gond temple?) - when did it turn into an Inn?
And is it still the same day?
If so, didn't you post that we found a note saying that tomorrow at midnight there would be a meeting of the baddies?

I'm updating Ubaar to 10th level, and in looking at the Mighty Contender PrC, it seems rather underpowered, since it loses 5 levels of spellcasting for very limited benefits relating to Strength and Grappling prowess.
In comparing to the Eldritch Knight, I feel it would be appropriate to grant the PrC fighter BAB, and is needed for a front-line fighter.

Here's the PrC again: http://webs.lanset.com/mlw/mighty_contender.htm

Finally:
And are we using, or are going to be using, 3.5 rules?
That would greatly affect the buffing that has been used to good effect. I'm not sure how to work the 3.5 Improved Grapple feat into Ubaar's mix.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 14, 2003)

You may have fighter BaB. We have begun using 3.5e rules.  Buffing is shorter duration, effecting Ubaar but others as well.  Remember, though, Enh bonus items still cost the same.  Regarding Improved Grapple, Improved Grapple (OA) and Improved Grapple (3.5e) both exist as separate feats.  Any given character can take either one, or can even take both.

You didn't ever go to the temple of Gond.  You followed the leader of the Kraken to an inn with a shrine to Shar and some sort of base for a criminal organization on the top floor, and you killed him and his followers.  Towrds the end, Elone and Rana were captured, and the inn was surrounded.

Timewise, the other PCs are at noonish the next day, and just about to go down into the dungeon area of the temple of Gond.  I am going to have to catch you guys up and get you there fast.  It may require a "cut scene" for the battle out, if you don't mind.

Yes, there was a note regarding one of the guys you killed meeting with a source the next day at midnight.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 14, 2003)

I forget which didn't stack: the _Rage_ spell and Bbn Rage didn't stack, if memory serves:

If that's the case, I think it would fit his grappling style to have a level of monk. He would have been a martial wrestler to begin with, then get more chaotic as he followed his faith.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 14, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I forget which didn't stack: the Rage spell and Bbn Rage didn't stack, if memory serves:
> 
> If that's the case, I think it would fit his grappling style to have a level of monk. He would have been a martial wrestler to begin with, then get more chaotic as he followed his faith. *




They indeed do not stack.
Thats fine and I wont make you lose monk abilities as per an ex-monk either.  I don't particularly care for the alignment system.

BTW, regardign conversion, its not that everytihng has been converted, but the spells have, and everyone will have to convert the next time they level.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 14, 2003)

An ex-monk doesn't lose his abilities.

While he'll lose some HP's and Fast Movement, Ubaar'll be more hand-to-hand oriented, and have better saves.

To finalize the character, Matt - what's your thought on Boots of Striding & Springing? Are they at the errata price?
Wait a minute - I guess that's moot, since everything will be at 3.5E prices soon, right?


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2003)

yup.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 24, 2003)

bump.

Was the leader of the Kraken's the BBEG in the INN, that ended up running away and escaping?
Where's Alex (Elric)?
Now that we're mostly all together, does anyone have any questions or comments they'd wanna go over in this OOC thread for Against the Storm, the war-time tale of the struggle against Storm's dominance in the Forgotten Realms?

edit: Oh - DM_Matt - could you tell me what Ubaar could have had from the Inn's battle? (I listed it in the PArt 2 thread - I think it was the Cloak of Resistance +2 or the gloves of DEX or the Bracers or Armor +2, tho he'd have to trade the Bracers for some other slot, since he's using the Bracer slot currently...)

And since Akharos isn't continuing, can Ubaar have the keen falchion? He saw how Akharos wielded it pretty well.

Is there any way that Ubaar could barter for some items with the war effort up here?? THey seem to have some resources - is there a way to barter some of the equipment he retrieved from the Inn battle (the magical repeating crossbows, the magical armor, etc, etc) for some stuff he could use?

In other words, and to approach it a different way  we leveled up, but no GP increase. I actually like the idea of a barter system emulating the way a PC increases his wealth level, instead of just gaining 13,00 GP.

He's interested in a few items (don't know if they;re acceptable, or of course available): 
Vest of Mage Armor (2,000 list price) (So he can dump his +1 Mithral Breastplate)
Ring (or someother) of Shield, continuous (4000 list price)

well, those were some of my thoughts....


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 25, 2003)

> Was the leader of the Kraken's the BBEG in the INN, that ended up running away and escaping?




The leader of the Kraken who got away was indeed the BBEG in the inn who yopui smacked down, and who as his last act provided the last necessary bit of demonic life essense for the demon in the gem to materialize.




> Where's Alex (Elric)?




Given up on pbp as a method of playing dnd.





> Now that we're mostly all together, does anyone have any questions or comments they'd wanna go over in this OOC thread for Against the Storm, the war-time tale of the struggle against Storm's dominance in the Forgotten Realms?




Not for me to answer.



> edit: Oh - DM_Matt - could you tell me what Ubaar could have had from the Inn's battle? (I listed it in the PArt 2 thread - I think it was the Cloak of Resistance +2 or the gloves of DEX or the Bracers or Armor +2, tho he'd have to trade the Bracers for some other slot, since he's using the Bracer slot currently...)
> 
> And since Akharos isn't continuing, can Ubaar have the keen falchion? He saw how Akharos wielded it pretty well.




Take what you want and feel is fair, there is no higher power stopping you.  Other chars cna take issue with your decisions though.



> Is there any way that Ubaar could barter for some items with the war effort up here?? THey seem to have some resources - is there a way to barter some of the equipment he retrieved from the Inn battle (the magical repeating crossbows, the magical armor, etc, etc) for some stuff he could use?
> 
> In other words, and to approach it a different way  we leveled up, but no GP increase. I actually like the idea of a barter system emulating the way a PC increases his wealth level, instead of just gaining 13,00 GP.
> 
> ...




Bartering is usually readily availible, but you misunderstand the war effort here.  Irusyls people, only two of which are NPCs, are somewhat variously equipped but definately not arms dealers.  The elves are clearly military, and have standardized magic and gear specific to their mission.  They have very little barter toom therefore.  Only what they capture can be bartered.  You may barter at a later time or different place.


----------



## ES2 (Aug 25, 2003)

I didn't read the entire thread, so forgive me for asking, but is this game full.  I mean, can you spare one more person.  If so I'd like to play and get into this game.  I like the realms.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 25, 2003)

You'll have to wait for DM-Matt's call.
I realize the "Recruiting" part is from before, but he may want to replace one character who has fallen off the boards.

Matt- I think I lost a post where I mentioned that I emailed Tanstaafl - she hasn't replied yet.   How long you wanna wait for her, IF you want one more?

ES2 : What's your experience with PbP gaming?

Matt: I starting writing an OOC comment in the game thread, and it got so big, I'll move it here instead:









*OOC:*


 I'm torn about the loot from the huge Inn onslaught.
There was a lot of fighting going on there, etc, with LOTS of characters. I'm presuming you gave out some of that stuff to help level and advance the characters, but here's the tough part-
Ubaar's one of the only ones left from that adventure, right? I guess GoldenEagle (Kelnar) was? I forget.... and Elone, of course.
But Elone got captured, and as far as I'm aware, didn't get any loot. 
Did Kelnar grab anything (edit: other than the magnifying glass)?

So I'm wondering whether Ubaar should have grabbed most of the stuff, so that it could be used by the 'newer' characters (and especially Elone).

Then again, I just realized that the 'newer' characters got full 49,000 GP's to spend at character "creation"? Wow, I hadn't thought about that.
Is it OK to re-work Ubaar's items as a 10th level character, then?
I already modified some stuff to become compliant with 3.5E. But I'd love some slightly more expensive items (Belt of Speed, for instance) - I've been still restricting myself by the initial 4K max per item thingy. 

This does lead to other questions:
1) I don't see the Necklace of Prayer Beads (Karma) in 3.5 - is it OK to keep it, or do want me to get rid of them?
2) Can I make an item that has Enlarge Person on continuously (4,000 GP retail), instead of 'buying' a Permancied Enlarge Person (2500 GP) from someone? I'm scared of an always-on effect like Enlarge Person, and how it might affect the game - Permanency would be harder to work around, if it caused trouble in the game, than an item that could be taken off.
3) What kind of items can we make? I'm shocked that in the item creation guidelines, it details how you can use Spell Effect: continuous, and multiply by x2 if it's a minute duration, etc.
This suggests that Items of continuous _Shield_ can be made for 4,000 GP, right? Or a Brooch of _Mage Armor_ for 2,000 GP.
How do you feel about these kinds of items having been made?
4) I'm thinking of having Ubaar only keep the Cloak of Resistance +2 and the Bracers of Armor +2. The Bracers of DEX +2 and the amulet of Natural Armor he'd most likely offer to Kelnar of even Thydin.
5) Instead of Ubaar keeping the +2 orc keen falchion, is it OK for him to have his greatsword as a +1 Vicious one?

That pretty much details most of the things I was wanting to do with Ubaar's character.


----------



## ES2 (Aug 26, 2003)

I have none yet and I'm looking to get some, but if this is an already established game then if you decide that I wouldn't work out, I will understand that.  I am looking for games on here cuz I can't find any in person where I live.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 26, 2003)

> You'll have to wait for DM-Matt's call.
> I realize the "Recruiting" part is from before, but he may want to replace one character who has fallen off the boards.
> 
> Matt- I think I lost a post where I mentioned that I emailed Tanstaafl - she hasn't replied yet.   How long you wanna wait for her, IF you want one more?




Thanks you for doing that.  I will wait a bit longer, though.  She has enough tying her to the boards taht she'll probably come back.  shes DMing multiple games, and her husband is a longer-time regular than she (and also missing)  




> Matt: I starting writing an OOC comment in the game thread, and it got so big, I'll move it here instead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




Kelnar got a major load of loot that he is suppose dto share.  you may make some minor retooling, though.




> This does lead to other questions:
> 1) I don't see the Necklace of Prayer Beads (Karma) in 3.5 - is it OK to keep it, or do want me to get rid of them?
> 2) Can I make an item that has Enlarge Person on continuously (4,000 GP retail), instead of 'buying' a Permancied Enlarge Person (2500 GP) from someone? I'm scared of an always-on effect like Enlarge Person, and how it might affect the game - Permanency would be harder to work around, if it caused trouble in the game, than an item that could be taken off.
> 3) What kind of items can we make? I'm shocked that in the item creation guidelines, it details how you can use Spell Effect: continuous, and multiply by x2 if it's a minute duration, etc.
> ...




I would prefer that you not get an item of always-on enlarged person.  Permanancy is acutally easier to work around:  One dispel kills it.  Also, feel free to add enlarge person to your spell list for free, as it is highly appropriate to your god.

The item of continuous shied is not acceptable, becuase there is a very similar but weaker item in the DMG, the Force Shield Ring.  You may purchase that instead.

The sword is a special item, and can only be traded away in-game, not in a character adjustment.

Go ahead and keep your prayer beads.





ES2:  Lets see if Tanstaafl returns.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 27, 2003)

I know that ES2 already asked... but I would not be doing myself any credit if I did not mention that i am also interested. I know that the possibility of joining is slim, but then those possibilities sometimes pan out.

As for board experience... I've been doing this for about 3 years, just not on this board. I still have somewaht of a reputation on the Wizards COmmunity board, where I had started. At the time, we thought we had created the pbp game, but that, of course was just pure ego. If you are curious how I play, check out any of the threads I'm in for a sample... I do not think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 28, 2003)

If it means anything, I think Mithreander knows his . 

With how often we split up the party, I think we might accomodate more... but my opinion/thoughts are obviously not the important ones there...

Oh - Enlarge Person is part of the Strngth domain now, and that's one of Ubaar's.

Ubaar'll be looking around for a Vicious greatsword then.. oh, damn - then he'd lose the benefit of the special metal that makes up the one he uses. I guess he'll look to trade the Falchion to get his enchanted then.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 28, 2003)

Thank you, reapersaurus, that is indeed high praise! Can I quote you?


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 29, 2003)

I will consider allowing additions very shortly.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 29, 2003)

Thank you...


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 31, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Thank you...





You may join.  Please create a character.  32 Point Buy, Level 10.  All WOTC books allowed.  We are heavy on melee fighters, so please dont play one.  Anytihng else works, although there are no rogues or druids.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 31, 2003)

One rogue coming up... starting gold? Item creation okay (not that I'm going to take it, but it's nice to know) 3.0 or 3.5?


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 31, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> One rogue coming up... starting gold? Item creation okay (not that I'm going to take it, but it's nice to know) 3.0 or 3.5?




Standard gold, yes creation is OK.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 31, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Standard gold, yes creation is OK.




Sorry, had to unjinx DM_Matt.  You were the 66th post and the 666th viewed on this thread....just had to be some sort of bad luck there.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Sep 1, 2003)

You still have re-recruiting in the title, got room?


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 1, 2003)

Heh,keep forgetting to get rid of it.  Alright, one more is fine Wippit.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Sep 1, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Heh,keep forgetting to get rid of it. Alright, one more is fine Wippit.



..... sweeeeeet...


Should have someone made up early this evening... have oodles of internet access at work, but no books 

EDIT:  I haven't see anything that says 3.0 or 3.5 however...


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 2, 2003)

We converted to 3.5, mostly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 2, 2003)

Yup.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Sep 2, 2003)

Ok, am I going senile, or did I see a GP limit on items I can buy from the original thread, and does that affect me?

49,000 is a lot to spend with a 4000gp max per item..

(course, I might just be going seniale, and there's no GP limit)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 2, 2003)

Wippit Guud said:
			
		

> Ok, am I going senile, or did I see a GP limit on items I can buy from the original thread, and does that affect me?
> 
> 49,000 is a lot to spend with a 4000gp max per item..
> 
> (course, I might just be going seniale, and there's no GP limit)



It was proportional to the initial starting gold.  In the case of new players. I will not copntunue using the rules, as long as you are not getting a sword +5 and rags.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Sep 3, 2003)

Will post him here in a few


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 3, 2003)

I will have mine up tomorrow!

Cheers!


----------



## Wippit Guud (Sep 3, 2003)

Just to ger him on, we'll worry about format on the RG thread...

Name: Joshua Maiestas 
Class: Bar 5/Fig 1/Holy Liberator 4 
Race: Human 
Alignment: Chaotic Good 

Height: 6'6"
Weight: 245 lbs
Eyes: Green
Hair: Sandy Blonde
Age: 26

Str: 18 +4 
Dex: 13 +1 
Con: 10 -- 
Int: 13 +1 
Wis: 14 +2 
Cha: 14 +2 

HD: 10d10 (76 hp)
AC: 18
Initiative: +1
BAB: +10/+5
Speed: 50ft

Fort: 10 +2 +2 +14
Ref: 2 +3 +2 +7
Will: 5 +4 +4 +13

+2 Greatsword +16/+11 2d6+8 17-20/x3 --
+1 Composite Longbow +12/+7 1d8+4 x3 110ft

Languages: Common, Undercommon

Feats: Iron Will, Power Attack, Dodge, Mobility, Whirlwind Attack, Spring Attack, Improved Critical(greatsword)

Climb 5 +4 +9
Diplomacy 5 +2 +7
Heal 5 +2 +7
Intimidate 11 +2 +13
Jump 6 +4 +5 +15
Listen 8 +2 +10
Sense Motive 5 +2 +7
Survival 5 +2 +7

Abilities: Rage 2/day, Improved uncanny dodge, trap sense +1, detect evil, resist enchantment, divine grace, smite evil, turn undead, immune charm/compulsion, divine spells 2/2

Prepared:
1st: Bless Weapon, Divine Favour
2nd: Bull's Strength, Resist Elements

Gear: +2 greatsword, +2 mithril breastplate, +1 mighty (+3) composite longbow, 40 arrows, ring of feather falling, Cloak of resistance +2, gauntlets of ogre power, necklace of fireballs II, boots of striding and springing, everburning 'locket', backpack, belt pouch, money pouch, spell component pouch, silver holy symbol, explorer outfit

In/on backpack: bedroll, small steel mirror, 50' silk rope, sack, waterskin, whetstone, wand of cure serious wounds, potion of Neutralize Poison

In belt pouch: elemental gem (cats eye), feather token (swan boat), potion of fly, chalk, flint and steel, 5 tindertwigs

In money pouch: 191gp 7sp 7cp, 500gp gem


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 5, 2003)

This is fine.  I need a background though to figure out how to get you in.  The Holy Liberator's code of conduct, btw, should not be a problem.  The party is very reliably (C/N)G in its actions.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 7, 2003)

Yeah!  We're nice people!  

So get on in there and rescue the Elven Cleric of Solonor, dangnabit!


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 7, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> So get on in there and rescue the Elven Cleric of Solonor, dangnabit!



not sure exactly what you're getting at there...  ? hmm...

As I read it, the "Elone" that the guards just brought in isn't really Elone... ?
Isn't Elone free, somewhere else, along with Rana?
 

I just had Ubaar act like it was her - he believes his senses. (ooh! Lightning flash idea)
darnit - I got used to half-orcs getting Scent as a way of making the race not so sucky... I've been playing Ubaar like he uses his nose a lot, but it really won't give him any benefit...
I was thinking of having him use Scent to recognize whether it's Elone down in the prison or not.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Sep 9, 2003)

Here's the quick version, should get you set up for setting him up.


Joshua Maiestas - his true name is Joshua Windrunner - traces his lineage back to the seafaring barbarians of the Moonshaes. His tribe was begun as some of those people made their way to the mainland, and settled in an area along the edge of the High Forest where a river makes its way to the coast.

Even in such an atypical people, Joshua was an atypical barbarian. Whereas the rest of his tribe shunned outsiders, he embraced them, and sought to help those in need, whatever their lineage. While not outright exiled by the tribe elders, most of his people went out of their way to make him feel uncomfortable. And so, 1 week after his 23rd naming day, he left them.

In that part of the world, there is but one place he would show up - welcome to Waterdeep! It was there he was introduced to more civilized forms of fighting, when he learned and adapted his style to. It was also there he discoverd <insert CG god here, will pick one at home>, and his calling took hold of his heart.

Now he acts as an agent for his church. His duties and code not nearly as rigid as those other fighters whom serve the deities, Joshua mainly acts on his own, letting fate and the will of his god guide him. His faith allows him quite a bit of leeway in what he can and cannot do - mainly, he just wants to help people. And, seeing as that goes along with his calling, it's a win-win situation for everyone involved.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 10, 2003)

*Sorry!*

Sorry it took me SO long to get this character ready. Please let me know if there are any problems with her.

*Ines Orcfriend*
Female Halfling Rogue/Wizard/Arcane Trickster 3/5/2
Chaotic Good

Str 6 -2 ..pts 0 
Dex 26 +8 ..pts 16 +6 for gloves
Con 10 +0 ..pts 2
Int 22 +6 ..pts 10 + 2 for levels +4 for Headband
Wis 10 +0 ..pts 2
Cha 10 +0 ..pts 2

Hit Points 35
AC 21 (10 + 1size + 5dex + 1ring +1natural) , Touch 20, Flat 21
Init +12 
BAB +5, Grap +1
Speed 20 (base 20, load 10.62/15, No Armor)
Fort +3, Ref +15, Will +8

+13 Range, Touch, ?d?+?, 20/x2

Small, 3'1" tall, 32 wt, 27 yrs old
Black hair, Black eyes, Charcoal skin

Speaks Common, Halfling, Orcish, Elven, Dwarvish

+6 Concentration (6)
+13 Disipher Script (7) 
+17 Disable Device (11)
+15 Escape Artist (7) 
+16 Knowledge(Arcana) (10)
+17 Search (11)
+19 Open Locks (11)
+33 Move Silently (13)
+35 Hide (13)
+12 Pick Pockets (4)
+4 Bluff (4)
+6 Listen (4) 
+4 Spot (4) 
+16 Spellcraft (10)

Feats
-Scribe Scroll
-Improved Initative
-Craft Wonderous Items
-Weapon Focus (Energy Missile Spells)
-Empower Spell
-Spell Specialization (Energy Missile Spells)

Halfling Traits
- +2 Dexterity, -2 Strength. 
- Small size. 
- Halfling base speed is 20 feet. 
- +2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump, Listen and Move Silently checks. 
- +1 racial bonus on all saving throws. 
- +2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear. 
- +1 racial attack bonus with a thrown weapon. 
- Automatic Languages: Common and Halfling. 
- Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, and Orc. 
- Favored Class: Rogue. 


Rogue Abilities
-Evasion
-Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC).
-Sneak Attack +2d6

Wizard Abilities
-Summon Familiar
-Scribe Scroll
-Bunus metamagic or item creation feat

Arcane Trickster Abilities
-Ranged Legerdermain 1/day
-Sneak Attack +1d6

Spells Prepared 4|6+4/5+3/3/2
0th- Mage hand, Ray of Frost (x2), Detect Magic
1st- Shield, Floating Disk, Lessor Acid Orb, Mage Armor, Lessor Cold Orb, True Strike
2nd- Ice Knife, Bull's Strength, Endurance, Scorching Ray (x2)
3rd- Ray of exhaustion, Empowered Cold orb, Empowered Acid Orb
4th- Cold Orb, Empowered Scorching Ray

Spellbook
0th- All cantrips
1st- Mage Armor, Shield, Lessor Cold Orb, Alarm, Lessor Acid Orb, True Strike, Floating Disk, Feather Fall 
2nd- Fox's Cunning, Endurance, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace, Ice Knife, Darkvision, Scorching Ray
3rd- Ray of Exhaustion
4th- Cold Orb, Acid Orb

Her appearance has driven most of her past to this point. Her odd looks have caused her no end of troubles... that and her last name. Her grandfather had imigrated north froma clan south of almost everywhere else, and though their appearance was common down there, it was met with sceptisism here. That all changed when her grandfather had settled a peace agreement with a local tribe of orc and earned them the last name of Orcfriend. The family was then excepted into the new halfling comunity without trouble. 

That was two generations ago, and though the peice treaty with the orcs survived the trial of time, the families place in society did not. Going to school, Ines and her two brothers, Listel and Freindlen, were horassed constantly for thier last name and their appearance. Each of them dealt with it in their own way. Friendlen had met the critisism with his fist. The other children soon learned not to bother him. Listel smiled and laughed with the kids, adding outragous stories to the stories and tails. Everyone enjoyed being around him, and soon he became one of the most popular kids in school. Ines, on the other hand, ran from the confrontations. Stayed out of sight. A practice she still stays with this day.

That was until she was old enough to leave. At the first opertunity, she did exactly that. On her way to a nearby human city, she ran across a group of orcs horassing an elf. Running up, she triesd to wave the orcs away. Noting her dark skin, the orcs inquered her name, and upon recognizing it. noded and left the two of them alone. The elf, Elendel, ended up being an Arcane Trickster, who apon finding out Ines's aptitude towards stelth and her strong mind, began to teach her.

Many adventures have passed since then until this very moment.

Shy and secluded, Ines has always kept to herself. She tends to hide when things go wrong for her socially, or any other time she feel unconfortable... She often wished for the silver tongue of her eldest brother, or that of her once famous grandfather, but at last, it was not to be.

Her grandfather had moved from a southern clan of halfling that all had her coloring, but the charcoaled, blackeyed, blackhaired girl did not care about that. She was different looking and had suffered for it all her life, even people going as far as calling her a drow. She now wears almost completely black outfits to blend into the shadows, and never tries to stand out. So her cloths are plain. She has no appearant weapons or armor, so tends to go unnoticed through crowds.

Black Traveler's Outfit (worn, -wt)

Pouch (belt left, 1.5wt) 
Spell Component pouch (belt right, 1.5wt) 5gp

Waterskin- water (shoulder right, 1wt) 1gp

Headband of Intellect +4 (head, 1wt) 8000gp (Crafted)
Goggles of Night (head, -wt) 4000gp (Crafted)
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (neck, -wt) 2000gp
Ring of Sustenance (hand right thumb, -wt) 2500gp
Ring of Protection +1 (hand left thumb), -wt) 2000gp
Cloak of Elvenkind (shoulders, .5wt) 2000gp
Boots of Elvenkind (feet, .5wt) 2000gp
Gloves of Dexterity +6 (hands, .5wt) 18000gp (Crafted)
Earing with a pearl of power 1(x2) (ears, -wt) 1000gp (Crafted)

Satchel bag and spell book (left shoulder, 3wt) 15gp

Coins- 47pp 9gp (pouch, 1.12wt) 
Pearl of power 2 (x3) 6000gp (pouch, -wt)(Crafted)
Pearl of power 1 (x2) 1000gp (pouch, -wt) (Crafted)

Now the question remains, with the 2720xp that I used to create things, am I still 10th level?


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 14, 2003)

Pondering Introduction plans....


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 14, 2003)

Thank you! Could you post a link to the game thread as well? Thanks again.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 15, 2003)

Regarding your char:

1. Arcane Trickster was erratta'd to give +1d6 the ffirst time, not +3d6.  It was a typo, owing to the fact that it required +2d6 in the first place.

2. Altohugh I suppose that you might intentionally not have it, just in case it is an oversight (lack of 3.5e books?), you didn't take the new 3.5e spell Scorching Ray (ranged touch, no save, 1 ray at L3-6, 2 at 7-10, 3 at 11+, 4d6 per ray).


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow, that's one heck of a spell! Alright, I'll make the change in the sneak attack for the arcane trickster (I thought it was too good! Why am I always right? Just kidding) and add the spell, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 16, 2003)

Are there still spots open in this? I love FR.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2003)

- double post -


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Female Halfling Rogue/Wizard/Arcane Trickster 3/5/2




Mmmhh... Arcane Trickster... my favorite PrC! 



> Hit Points 35




OUCH! 



> Feats
> -Scribe Scroll
> -Improved Initative
> -Craft Wonderous Items
> ...




Hehehe. She likes Energy Missile Spells a lot, doesn't she? 



> 3rd- Haste, Extended Endurance (14 hours)




Basically why I post is to remind you, that these spells changed a lot in 3.5 (unless you still use the 3.0 versions). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 16, 2003)

Hmmm.  Go  ahead WhatKu.  I am having troublew figuring out how to get new people to the party's location, so I will get together a minigroup and get them together soon.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 16, 2003)

Wow, Haste sucks now! And so do the others! Gods, that really sucks! 1 min per level, why bother? 

It does noke having the magic item that much more useful, but dang! 1/60 the power it had. Well, Extend Spell is a waste now! HUMPH!

So DM_Matt? Which version of the spells are you using? 3.0 or 3.5? If 3.5 then I request that I can make some changes to my character. If 3.0 then I'll stick with what I have.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Wow, Haste sucks now!




Only for spellcasters! 
It's a good party-buff now!



> 1 min per level, why bother?




Yeah, the duration is a bit low, really, but OTOH, these spells were insanely powerful in 3.0, so the change is generally a good one. Keeps those uber-casters in check! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 16, 2003)

True that, but for a loner like my character... well, I prefer the 3.0 (for those spells at any rate... unless I'm DMing!) 

Thanks again!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  Go  ahead WhatKu.  I am having troublew figuring out how to get new people to the party's location, so I will get together a minigroup and get them together soon.




Does that imply, that you still take submissions? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes, Thanee.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 17, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Wow, Haste sucks now! And so do the others! Gods, that really sucks! 1 min per level, why bother?
> 
> It does noke having the magic item that much more useful, but dang! 1/60 the power it had. Well, Extend Spell is a waste now! HUMPH!
> 
> So DM_Matt? Which version of the spells are you using? 3.0 or 3.5? If 3.5 then I request that I can make some changes to my character. If 3.0 then I'll stick with what I have.




3.5 versions.  Trust me, its not as bad as you'd think.  Remember that the new haste really screws with fighters getting full attacks as well.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 17, 2003)

I suggest Empower spell instead of extend.  Once you hit the damage caps, you'll need it, and since you are caster level 7, you are in a sweet spot for Scorching Ray, which do does 8d6 now for you.  you can empower it to 12d6, which is not bad for an L7 caster.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 17, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Yes, Thanee.




Cool, then add me to whatever list there is! 

Anything one should read (edit: besides this thread) before writing up a character?

And is there anything you absolutely don't want to see (I think the last note was about melee fighters...)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 17, 2003)

I'll take your suggestiona nd alter Ines's memorized spells and that feat. Thanks.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Cool, then add me to whatever list there is!
> 
> Anything one should read (edit: besides this thread) before writing up a character?
> 
> ...




The introduction to this thread is sufficient, altohugh the party makeup is not up to date.  We have a HOrc wrestling cleric, an elven archer, and elven dual-weilding fighter, a human ranger, and a human elemental savant (fire), as well as an eleven mage whose player seems to have left the boards.

Also, the party is now underneath the temple of Gond, having discovered that their employer's apprentice and the missing party members are being held there.  There is currently a big battle with the dungeon guards going on.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 18, 2003)

Matt - here's a question from the game thread: 







> "Elone" starts pounding Ubaar from behind, and throws him against the wall (57dmg+stun 1 round).



Without further description of how she could do 57 damage in a round (i.e. did she use an "incapacitating maneuver", or a "devastating blow to the head" (critical) to get them?), it's tough to understand why the fake Elone would do anywhere near what Ubaar does. He's a specialist in unarmed damage, difficult for anyone to do more, yet she just failed multiple grapple checks vs Ubaar, and that was before he upped his Strength.

It just appears that their damage automatically ups in relation, and response, to ours. 57 damage is over half a buff 10th level PC's hit points, and she's just cannon fodder in this encounter, with the mage (gnome) still the threat, being joined by 4 Animated Columns now?

If I was an outside observer, I'd say Ubaar's dead now, since "Elone" can kill him this round since she did 57 damage when he WASN'T stunned - what would stop her from finishing him off before he gets to move again?
(BTW: Ubaar has a +15 to FORT saves - that's QUITE a stunning attack!  )

Hope it's OK to point out the implications of melee results.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 18, 2003)

Hmm... You don't seem to have a thief.  Can I make one?  Are there still opening?  What is the general party alignment?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 18, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The introduction to this thread is sufficient, altohugh the party makeup is not up to date.  We have a HOrc wrestling cleric, an elven archer, and elven dual-weilding fighter, a human ranger, and a human elemental savant (fire), as well as an eleven mage whose player seems to have left the boards.




Ok. Since there is a Rogue (Arcane Trickster) coming up, I could actually try a Sorceress/Incantatrix with a knack for Enchantment (and later Summoning) spells (only very few low level damage dealing spells, I guess those are covered well enough with the Elemental Savant ), if that's ok with you.

I have an idea for a background story already, which would fit nicely to the character concept. It could also lead to multiclassing to Contemplative of Tymora (edit: changed to Sune... fits better with the whole character concept) later at 11th (for one level only, tho, don't want to hurt the Sorcerer progression too much... ), so I better ask beforehand, if that would be ok with you (the main impact, game-mechanic-wise, would be a considerable boost in saves, which is not too bad I guess).

Finally, about crafting items... how much XP do we have?
I'm actually thinking about taking Craft Wondrous Items then.

Also, can you craft items for which you don't have the spells yourself (by spending money on "NPC spellcasting" or buying scrolls)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Matt - here's a question from the game thread: Without further description of how she could do 57 damage in a round (i.e. did she use an "incapacitating maneuver", or a "devastating blow to the head" (critical) to get them?), it's tough to understand why the fake Elone would do anywhere near what Ubaar does. He's a specialist in unarmed damage, difficult for anyone to do more, yet she just failed multiple grapple checks vs Ubaar, and that was before he upped his Strength.
> 
> It just appears that their damage automatically ups in relation, and response, to ours. 57 damage is over half a buff 10th level PC's hit points, and she's just cannon fodder in this encounter, with the mage (gnome) still the threat, being joined by 4 Animated Columns now?
> 
> ...




You are making a lot of assumptions here.  First, note that the gaurd turned out to be made of metal.  That means that you are probably not dealing with classed creatures here.  In fact, you are dealing with a stock WOTC creature with iterative slam attacks which individually is not over your CR.  I am sorry that I implied that it was one strike instead of the three that it was.  Ubaar has been hit a total of 4 times, and has made his save three of those times.  "Elone" isn't cannon fodder...the guards that Ravin blew up, though, now THOSE were cannon fodder.  "Elone" is a primary melee fighter.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ok. Since there is a Rogue (Arcane Trickster) coming up, I could actually try a Sorceress/Incantatrix with a knack for Enchantment (and later Summoning) spells (only very few low level damage dealing spells, I guess those are covered well enough with the Elemental Savant ), if that's ok with you.
> 
> I have an idea for a background story already, which would fit nicely to the character concept. It could also lead to multiclassing to Contemplative of Tymora later at 11th (for one level only, tho, don't want to hurt the Sorcerer progression too much... ), so I better ask beforehand, if that would be ok with you (the main impact, game-mechanic-wise, would be a considerable boost in saves, which is not too bad I guess).
> 
> ...




You may craft items, but you "owe" the XP.  The Contemplative thing is fine.  I assume that the save bonus of which you speak involves getting the prestige domain that gives you Cha to Saves.
That is acceptable.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 18, 2003)

I think the party is a fairly good aligned group, struggling against the evvvvvils of Storm.

Elone, at least, is very good aligned - she's a CG priest of a  CG diety, taking levels in Divine Discipline, eventually to become a CG outsider servant in a couple levels.

So she's not a real big fan of the evil.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 18, 2003)

DM_MATT, when will you want us to jump in, and in which thread? So I suppose my questions are When, where and why.

Thanks!


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 18, 2003)

ignore this post


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You may craft items, but you "owe" the XP.  The Contemplative thing is fine.  I assume that the save bonus of which you speak involves getting the prestige domain that gives you Cha to Saves.
> That is acceptable.




Ok, cool. Than all that is left to do is to write all that stuff down, I've been thinking about, so you can look it over! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2003)

As for providing the necessary spells (which as a Sorcerer can hardly be done for all crafting purposes), I'll just assume regular (PHB) NPC spellcasting costs for each day (looks like you need the spell every day, so scrolls won't work; I've browsed through the 3.5 item creation rules today), hope that's ok with you.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 19, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> As for providing the necessary spells (which as a Sorcerer can hardly be done for all crafting purposes), I'll just assume regular (PHB) NPC spellcasting costs for each day (looks like you need the spell every day, so scrolls won't work; I've browsed through the 3.5 item creation rules today), hope that's ok with you.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




That is acceptable, or alternatively, you can price out a scroll or a charge from a wand.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2003)

Alright, I have posted Rahja in the Rogue's Gallery now!

She crafted two complete new items, which I included descriptions from (they are fairly straightforward and surely not too powerful ).

Tell me what you think and if everything looks ok! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 20, 2003)

...Awaiting WhatKu's character and preparing meeting scenario...Whipput Guud, your char's god is currently undecleared CG...Would Sune work for your character, so that you and Rahja could start together?


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok,, I have your intro scenario.  Everyone please check in here and then I will post a new thread for you guys.

Happy Gaming,
Matt.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2003)

If in here means _in here_ *points to this thread here* then... here I am! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 22, 2003)

Checking in! 

Cheers!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2003)

Hmm... where's Wippit Guud? He's the only one missing, right?

He hasn't posted here since 2 weeks now! Maybe send him an e-mail?

And maybe we should just start and fit him in somehow once he comes back, or is that a problem?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 24, 2003)

No issue here. He can join later if he does not answer...


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 25, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> No issue here. He can join later if he does not answer...




I will email him. If he doesnt respond soon, I'll just start.


----------



## shaff (Sep 25, 2003)

good to see we got some people interested.  hehe, I like how Rannos (the human ranger with 2 bladed sword) is being worked back in, thanks Matt for keeping me in the game, I appreciate it.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Sep 25, 2003)

If there is still room i would not mind playing in this game.

Maybe a Ftr/Rog


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2003)

I will post shortly if Whipput doesnt reappear.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Sep 26, 2003)

thank you


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 26, 2003)

Is ther e arogues gallery for us to place our characters to in the mean time? Thanks!


----------



## MattDroz (Sep 26, 2003)

Are there any openings still? I'd be interested possibly...


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Is ther e arogues gallery for us to place our characters to in the mean time? Thanks!




Follow me! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2003)

Just noticed the new IC thread! 

One point, Rahja isn't actually a member of the church of Sune, altho she surely has strong ties with it and visited temples or shrines often to seek explanation or guidance.

Of course, she is more than honored to get such an important task and will help in any way she can, but I guess matron of the new temple would be a bit much, really!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Just noticed the new IC thread!
> 
> One point, Rahja isn't actually a member of the church of Sune, altho she surely has strong ties with it and visited temples or shrines often to seek explanation or guidance.
> 
> ...




I must have misunderstood/assumed. Howabout she's FROM Longsaddle and known to the church, and thusasked to do this (It will work out anyway, though.  Worse comes to worse she declines the job in the end.)


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2003)

Well, as a matter of fact, Rahja is pretty much homeless currently. Therefore she can very well be known to and even strongly tied to the temple of Sune in Waterdeep (she does visit the temples regularily), maybe she got shelter there a few times and asked to do something in return for their hospitality...



> (It will work out anyway, though. Worse comes to worse she declines the job in the end.)




Yep.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 30, 2003)

Where the heck IS the IC thread????? Ack, I'm lost and can't get started!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Where the heck IS the IC thread????? Ack, I'm lost and can't get started!




Hehe, check the time of your post above and my bump of the IC thread! 

Anyways, I'm not sure how Ines fits in there currently as well... except for listening to the conversation and looking for "opportunities" to maybe find something where she can offer her skills. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 30, 2003)

Not only beautiful, but psychic as well (Is that avatar you? If not, it sure is what I picture... but then again I'm sure people picture me as a human skull, and I'm a little bit more lively then that)!

I think I'll just wait for the DM's opening before jumping in. Anyway, my character is a little bit shy for that approach... unless she's starving or something.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 30, 2003)

umm..  Thanee's a guy, I'm pretty sure.
I seem to remember he just liked the German model's look, or something like that.

And MAtt - do you want to take the Re-Recruiting tag off the thread? (by Editing the original post)


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 30, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> umm..  Thanee's a guy, I'm pretty sure.
> I seem to remember he just liked the German model's look, or something like that.




LOL! Of course he is!    One who always plays female characters (I play them also, so that shouldn't have say anything). 

I was going to comment that she was the most knowledgable female in matters of D&D that I have met! The rest that i have met let the little thing like life get in the way of mastering this art we all know and love!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 1, 2003)

Hmm... Mithreander... I just glanced over Ines stats and would like to point out a few things.

Cloak and Boots of Elvenkind (as all skill items) got nerfed in 3.5, which will be no problem, tho, as even with the +5 bonus Ines will have really high sneaking skills! 

If I were you, I'd not have BOTH Listen and Spot THAT low (and get at least Spot to a decent level)! But that's just me... 

If you learned Concentration only, since you had some leftover points from the wizard's skill points, let me tell you, that Decipher Script is a class skill for wizards now (so you could move those over to Spot indirectily, maybe also consider dropping Bluff (if it is another "didn't know where to put the points skill") for 2 cross-class ranks in Spellcraft, one of those could be moved to Spot at least (indirectly via Decipher Script))! 

Then you might consider dropping Hide by 2, so it's the same level as Move Silently (for convenience) and up Spot even more.

Also you missed out the synergy bonus from Knowledge: arcana -> Spellcraft +2.

It's just a friendly advice, no need to follow that, if you don't like it! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 2, 2003)

I think that was nice of you to analyze and suggest those, Thanee.

I always think another pair of eyes helps when making characters.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 2, 2003)

So - I'm doing some research for this game, and looking at the RG thread to acquaint myself with the characters....

Who are all the PC's currently playing?
Ubaar, Mighty Contender of Uthgar, male half-orc unarmed Raging grappler with Greatsword (played by me)
Elone, Clr/Divine Disciple of Solonor, female elf archer (played by dead radish)
Mechothli, female elf 2-weapon fighter (played by Tanstaafl)
Rannos, human ranger, 2-weapon fighter (played by shaff)
Ravin...  ??? wizard? I can't find his character. (played by 
Rahja, female drop-dead looker human incantrix (played by Thanee)
Ines Orcfriend, female halfling Arcane Trickster (played by Mithreander) 

Rahja and Ines haven't joined the 'main group' yet.

Is there anyone else? (of the PC's)

NPC's, there is :
Thydin and Ilnyr/Irodr: Elven Rangers in service of Evereska, tasked with aiding you on your mission in Luskan.
Jonathan: Hospitaler of Mystra, works for Irusyl
Rana: Eldritch Knight, second agent of Irusyl presently working with you. 
Jaina: Irusyl's apprentice, apparently gifted with Spellfire

Also involved, but not here:
Fin, the third NPC apparently in the employ of Irusyl
Margaret, the Cleric of Gond who betrayed them for as of yet unknown reasons (perhaps compassion for Jaina, to whom she was brought down try to befriend and get information from)

That sound right?

Oh, there's also Irusyl, and the ship captain, and some other NPC's that were involved in getting us all together for the mission, and I think some other 'good' 'generals' of the war effort.

And the BBEG vampire that got away, and the Captain of the Drow on the boat, and the NPC's mentioned in the letter, and Gond's temple mission and the other temple mission.

Whew!


----------



## Calim (Oct 2, 2003)

Ravin = see first page post number 6

being played by me


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2003)

@DM_Matt:



> Ines:
> She ajusts the shades on her eyes, once more, scanning the area for any potential watchers with her enhanced vision.






> DM_Matt:
> Meanwhile, a man with a plain brown cloak and a hood stands up from the bar and walks towards Ines.




C'mon, how could she have missed _that_ earlier (the door being in full view from the bar)?   

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> @DM_Matt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





She didn't catch him watching her.  Really.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2003)

Hehe, ok. Nevermind, then.

It just sounded a bit weird to me! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hehe, ok. Nevermind, then.
> 
> It just sounded a bit weird to me!
> 
> ...




It IS weird....


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 3, 2003)

Ya, me too! *Rushes off to read the thread* I think I've once more missed something!

Oh, thank you for your suggestions, I took some up. The reason that I had bluff was that I had to start with a minimum of 11 skills at first level. Now I put 4 points into concentration at first as cc skill ranks. Oh well, at least my Spot is higher.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2003)

No problem. 



> (NOTE: if mechanics regarding drinking become necessary, we will use the Tournaments, Fairs, and Tavern rules, which, fortunately for Rahja, are enntirely based on your Con score (rather than incorporating other real-world factors like weight and gender). I don't anticipate it being all that necessary, though, unless you get yourself into a barfight or something.)




Matt, I don't have a problem, if you want to lower Rahja's Con by 4 (guess that's a reasonable number) for that matter, because of her small figure. It just makes sense. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I am not one to argue with a player who wants to make thier PC WEAKER beucase it makes sense...


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 4, 2003)

We're high enough level, that I'd think that Rahja would be VERY used to people trying to take advantage of her, and would have many practiced ways to deal with them.

When I had a beautiful woman caster-type in the party (my wife's Belly-Dancing Bard/Sorcerer, Jaida), Ubaar and she made a good combo as travelling partners because they symbiotically contributed to each other's strenghts.

Anytime there's a beautiful female character, in a medieval setting, I'd prefer (for believability's sake) that she either have a very combat-capable cohort or a fellow PC with her at almost all times, so she wouldn't have to sully her hands with the guaranteed unwanted attention she would incessantly receive.

If you get with the party, Ubaar could take that role, if you want.
I had decided earlier that if Ubaar sees Rahja, he'd be smitten with her looks, but not see her as a potential mate - he likes 'em more Strong than that.  
Actually, looking at Melch's background, Ubaar would probably have the biggest hots for her.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 5, 2003)

> [OO-DM: hmmm, a fast forward...In doing so you relinquish a little bit of control, but I will accept the move and make it happen. You'll just have to trust me for the time being.]




Prefer to answer here, so we don't have too much OOC talk mixing up the IC.

I just thought it would be a good idea to provide a bit more, than only the first line I posted! 

Didn't mean to rush you or anything, just saying what she is going to do, but it's absolutely ok this way, Rahja would probably have ended up drunk anyways, as there is little reason to restrain herself now her job is done! And it's not like she doesn't like to celebrate... 



> _from my last IC post:_
> Meanwhile she looks down to see what she is wearing (note, that she can't wear the same clothes as yesterday, unless she had them on all the time (see her robe's description)).




To explain... if she took off her clothes for whatever reason, they would turn into the robe form after a short while, so this would indicate to her, that there might have happened something more that night (not necessarily, but possibly)! Not that she would mind to have ended up in a more private place with Danilo, so that's very well possible... 

If she still wears her outfit from the evening, however, she will know that nothing further happened, she then probably just was too drunk to get 'home' (back to the temple) herself and was laid to rest somewhere (the coach?) by her aquaintances.

Anyways, most of her equipment and most probably her familiar as well, should still be in Waterdeep then (in safety in the temple of Sune, she doesn't have a real home there and wouldn't leave that stuff in a tavern room). This is obviously a reason for Rahja to get back there as soon as possible... and she still has to report the outcome of the meeting.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 6, 2003)

> (Not posts from me till tomarrow nigth I'm afraid...Mithreander: for timeline purposes, I really need some posts from you).




I heard Mith isn't around at the weekend, so you should hear from him soon! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Prefer to answer here, so we don't have too much OOC talk mixing up the IC.
> 
> I just thought it would be a good idea to provide a bit more, than only the first line I posted!
> 
> ...




Well, I don't see a reason, at least for now, to be more specific about just how far it went, unless you do.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 7, 2003)

Well, she doesn't know either... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 9, 2003)

@Calim: Could it be, that you miscalculated your stats? I noticed we have almost identical stats, but you are missing out 2 points (20, 13, 13, 12, 10, 8 compared to 20, 14, 14, 12, 10, 8). Maybe I did the error, but surely one of us must have something wrong there!

After checking back, you seem to still have 4 points left over (13->14 costs 2 points, because of the tax).

You don't seem to have chosen your 5th level bonus feat for the wizard!

You obviously spend A LOT of money on more spells (no Identify, tho?). Ever heard of Boccob's Blessed Book? 

Also, I think your character still carries some 3.0 remains!

What I noticed...

Shield only grants +4 AC now, so - since you don't have any bracers of armor - you could prepare Mage Armor instead, which does the same for you with much higher duration.

Haste, while still a good spell, is completely different now!

Flame Arrow isn't what you probably want it to be in 3.5 anymore. The replacement for this one is the 2nd level Scorching Ray (which is kinda nasty, as it has no save)!

Ball Lightning has been updated in (I think it was) Savage Species (don't have that book myself). Might want to check that one out, if you can! I think it's back closer to the original from MoF now, compared to the errata.

Elemental Focus. Not sure how Matt wants to handle this. The similar abilities (Spell Power) from Archmage and Red Wizard have been changed in 3.5 to not provide a plus to DC, but rather a plus to Caster Level (which isn't all that bad either, as it allows to throw higher damage Firebrands, for example). However, the Spell Power ability includes Spell Penetration as well, whereas these are split for the Elemental Savant (Focus and Penetration).

So there are basically two options in my books.

1) Simply leave as is. Focus adding to the DC, Penetration to the Spell Penetration rolls.

2) Change Elemental Focus to add to Caster Level for all but Spell Penetration rolls, which is what Elemental Penetration does.

With the nerf of Spell Focus and Greater Spell Focus in 3.5, it's probably better to use 1), tho. That's also more convenient. 

Finally, one thing about spell preparation. I found that highly useful for my higher level wizards.

You can leave some slots open during preparation. Later during the day, you can fill them as needed, which only requires 15 minutes of rest, without the 8h needed to refresh the spell slots. Some spells really don't need to be available immediately (i.e. Mordenkainen's Private Sanctum) and this grants wizards a lot more flexibility. Only one or two slots left open offer a myriad of possibilities, since you can now access all spells you know this way (with some preparation, granted, but only 15 minutes is a lot better than several hours of rest).

Hope you don't mind this little analysis. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 10, 2003)

Ya, the weekends are tough for me, but so has this week! I have to appologize for holding up... whatever I held up. Once mroe, sorry!


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 10, 2003)

wow, that was a spectacular commentary, Thanee.
I think I'll crib some of those recommendations for when I'm playing a Wizard.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 11, 2003)

> Ines wakes up on a cold stone floor, ...




Looks like we'll meet soon... 

With some luck, Rahja will even find your equipment in the treasury. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 11, 2003)

Matt - I tried to send you email about your request for Drinking Rules, but your email address isn't working, hotmail said.

[thoughts]  As an observer, I was really surprised and disappointed the way the "Rahja is drunk and doesn't know what she signed" scene went, as well as the fact that BOTH capture scenes used a surprise-round with criticals to subdue Rahja and Ines.
The take-advantage-while-drunk is just a pet peeve of mine, is all - I don't believe that people lose that much judgment & memory when inebbriated, least of all adventurers. But I'm not the DM who has to wrangle so many different characters and plotlines together...   
I guess it gets the storyline accomplished, and if that's the easiest/best way to make the story move along, than I guess that's OK, MAtt.
It just rubs me the wrong way as a player to see multiple 20's coming up against other players, and surprise (unstoppable) attacks. As long as the motivating factor and the justification for those happening is The Story, I guess I'm OK with it. Actually, I felt something similar when reading Ravin's first encounter with the squad, I just didn't mention it.
I guess my reason for mentioning it now is 2-fold:
1) I'm wondering if you players were/are OK with your PC's being taken advantage of with no chance to stop it, and your specialties being dismissed/overcome (Ravin's case, IIRC)
2) It is a dangerous story hook to be re-using, Matt. Anytime you trump a PC's abilities, it bites into the pleasure we get as players in having special characters, that are the best at something. We like to see our characters shine, of course I'm sure you know, and whenever a PC's strengths are so easily overcome, it is a bit...  alarming to me as a player.
How do you all feel about that?
Matt, do you see my point, from a story perspective?
We are all involved in interactive storytelling here, right? I mean, the superficial concern could be "Are we just passive participants in the story that Matt wants to tell?", but I don't think that's the case.

BTW: I don't think my character (Ubaar's) strengths have been dismissed. I'm just remarking on what I've seen happen to the others here recently. But to give an example, to help relate it for underastanding, if Ubaar sat down in an arm-wrestling competition, and lost to someone, than that had better be the God of Strength himself that beat him, or I'd ask to see the character sheet to understand how someone could have higher STR than him. We are playing powerful characters, in dangerous, critical times, and I'd assume songs and stories would be made of our valorous exploits in ridding the Forgotten Realms of Storm's despotic reign.
Each of our characters should optimally have scenes that help to showcase our strengths, and hopefully get across how we help to better the world, and why we were chosen to be on this special team.   [/thoughts]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, so far I have no problem with how it went.

Rahja isn't the most perceptive, so while she probably isn't particulary easy to fool, a skilled person would be able to do it and those guys obviously were quite good at it.

I would have had an issue with what's happening, if Danilo had a ring of continuous protection from domination or made his Will save multiple times (from my judgement he should have a really low chance to succeed) and her cell was protected against dimensional travel. 

That might have been something along the lines of denying a character's strengths to enforce the story development, but nothing of that happened. 

I agree with you, that this kind of enforcement shouldn't happen, and it did not from my point of view! So, no problem.

What I don't agree with, is your stance, that characters who are strong in one area (i.e. Ubaar's Strength) will automatically be the best of the best of the best and unable to beat in any way regardless by whom, unless he is at least a god (slight exaggeration!). Anyone who is dedicated and focused on one thing will have the chance to be as good, PC or NPC. Maybe I have missed the part, that we are all handpicked by the gods themselves to be in this mission. 

Anyways...

The only thing I found a bit weird is that part in the carriage before knocking Rahja out, where they still acted as during the evening before. I mean, why the hell didn't they just leave her unconscious or bound her or anything, until she was in the cell! Because of this, Rahja didn't simply leave from the carriage (she could have, easily), as there was no point in believing that the guys had something like that in mind and so she just played along for the time being. Anyways, even without that part she would have ended up in that cell, so it doesn't really matter much.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 12, 2003)

Reaper:  The takien-advantage-of-while-drunk thing isn't sometihng tha tI lose a lot, but I guess that it wouldnt hurt much to say that its more like a situation of "Will saves are reduced while drunk."  As is often the case, answering your complaints tends to require telling the players more about the bad guys than they would otherwise know to answer.  

Regarding characters that have specialties, NPCs CAN focus on minimizing them if they have good reason to now aobut them.  The one time taht I hit Ubaar's specialty, he was facing a fleashbound vampire psychic warrior/diamond warrior, a monkish char that specialized ing rappling because sucking blood is vital for his continuede existance and he needs a pin for that.  Ubaar eventually prevailed, but not without some help from his team  (a dispel magic to drop his opponent's buffs).  A specialized PC doesnt necessarily get to be the greatest at that thing and utterly with no need to be part of a team.

With Ravin, he blasted the orcs pretty good, but a lone artillery mage does get overwhelmed by large groups of fighters.  The NPC figher managed to prevent it to an extent, but I don't see that as an attack on his specialty.  



Rahja:  Danilo was playing with you.  He gets off on being trusted by his victims.  Real sick bastard.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2003)

Yeah, must be something like that... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 12, 2003)

Stupid double posts....


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanee: I would note that Ubaar is basically a combination of all the bent and broken rules in DnD that make nasty nasty strength.  He's based on one of the iconic Sultans of Smack.  

So he is fairly gross, really.    Many of the original characters were pretty nasty.  Elone is a manipulation of all the possible mays to make nasty FR elven cleric archers...


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks for noting my concerns, Matt (and everyone).

I had actually forgotten about Ubaar getting schooled at grappling by the vampire.

I did exagerrate when I described Ubaar as not losing ANY arm-wrestling match. But he's damn specialized in STR, and it's not every day that someone should be able to beat him. Realistically, I wouldn't expect many things in Storm;s army to be able to compete with him in that arena _when he's fully buffed_ (I WOULD be very interested in their stat sheet, seriously). That doesn't mean he's the best - it's just one stat (STR), and it takes a lot more than just STR to accomplish anything great, which is why he's part of a team. In my playing of Ubaar, he works best when there are synergistic combinations of classes in  the party, making up for the areas that he's not good in. 
And similarly, with my observation about Rahja - Ubaar can compliment enchanting sorceresses pretty well, too.  

And dead_radish - I actually tried to build Ubaar without all the brokenness that's possible. In my experience, too strong of characters can negatively impact a game, making it hard for the DM to compensate. I think Ubaar is at the upper edge of that level here, but manageable.
I'd have (tried to) pop on some Arms of Nyr and other stuff if I'd thought of it as a Smackdown. Actually, I think the only abusive thing I'm using is the Rage spell. But without it, he's not very legendarily-strong. 
Everything else except the Mighty Contender PrC is 3.5E, no spell greater than 2nd level. And having analyzed the MC PrC quite a bit, I don't think it's broken or even bent. 
If I'd wanted to break something, I'm sure a Polymorphed Form of Annis Hag would have provided much more bang for the buck than having to pay all the points I did to get Ubaar's STR where it is (23).

With Ravin, what I was remembering was it seemed somewhat arbitrary that he couldn't get out of there (Teleport), but you sure have my sympathy in trying to work around/with the Teleport spell, Matt.
If I was a DM, I'd ban all spells that conflict with my idea of heroic gaming (as Teleport does). It just makes too many difficult opportunities possible.
Speaking of which, why don't we just have Ravin Scry on Storm, than buff up and Teleport in to kill him?    <-- HUGE wink


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, why don't we just have Ravin Scry on Storm, than buff up and Teleport in to kill him?    <-- HUGE wink




Hehe. Our regular group has done this twice lately. One time the wizard (our wizard ) died before he had even acted (disintegrate). The other time the same wizard died after acting once (destruction) and we also lost the monk (who couldn't even be resurrected and has now been replaced by a druid).

Teleporting in after scrying is not always a good thing, even fully buffed! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 18, 2003)

OK, the main thread is in desperate need of more people than me, dead_radish and DM_Matt posting regularly.

Calim last posted ten days ago, I think, and shaff I don't know.
But I'm wondering, Matt, if we need some guidelines about how often the players should post.
I think if a player can't post in >5 days, than it must be pretty hard to rely on their character for story interaction.
And this gaming form is RELIANT on character interaction to propel the story forward.

I looked at the total # of posts in the "Newcomers Thread", and it seems like Calim and shaff posted quite a bit before it became the Main thread.
So what explains their lack of posting once we get a few together?
It's kinda baffling me how it seems that every time we get a main group together, we promptly lose a couple members and have to recruit more (in their own thread to bring them in), then once they join the main group, a couple players are lost.
It's a strange phenomenon.
Is it that people just want to play solo and duo adventures?
A group this large IS difficult to keep straight, but I'd hoped the Story Recaps by Matt would help...

Anybody got any idea how to keep a consistent, regular group of players together, and posting?


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 19, 2003)

Well, I hadn't posted this week much either.  I was buried under an avalanche of work.  Regarding shaff and Calim, I don;t think that their posting atterns are differnt in this thread than in the other games they play in.  It seems that its just a matter of fluctuations in how often they come to enworld.  IIRC, they are both from amongst the ranks of those "hyperactive newbies" that appeared in great numbers a few months ago, and later calmed down.

I think that once you guys get doing more things actively, it will get better again perhaps.  Well, at least for Calim.  Ravin has a weaker motivation and less specific things for him.  I will try to come u p with a way to deal in the specifics of the demolithions.


----------



## Calim (Oct 19, 2003)

hey DM_Matt could you email me I need to ask an offline question?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2003)

Since Matt has his e-mail in the profile, why don't you just mail him directly? 

Oh, and about your question in the RG, I think it was somewhere in this thread, that they updated to 3.5. This was before I joined, tho (Rahja was created as 3.5 already), but it seems mostly everyone has done so by now.

And Matt, I don't think you really have to wait for Mith to post before Rahja is coming back. It's not like he could intervene currently.

If we get to the point where Rahja is heading back, where she left the halfling, and he still hasn't posted by then, we can still wait for him to do so before she arrives, I guess! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 19, 2003)

Mirth is out of contact right now in general, I know.  But yeah, sometimes I do feel like I'm playing a solo game w/DM_Matt and Ubaar.  I just reply to the thread whenever my mails come in, personally....

And regarding 3.5: Elone is not 3.5, for a couple reasons, the main being 1. I don't have 3.5 and 2. I don't care for a lot of 3.5    DM_Matt has updated her a bit, I think, by giving me a few changes to spells that would be beneficial, but overall, she shouldn't really change much at all, from what I've seen...


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2003)

Are you using 3.0 or 3.5 spells?

Because 3.5 made many spells you are using different.

Greater Magic Weapon doesn't stack with itself anymore (bow + arrows) and gives only +1 per 4 levels, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace and Endurance give a flat +4 for only 1 min. per level, and so on.

I think the spells are the only noteworthy change for the cleric, tho.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 19, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> But yeah, sometimes I do feel like I'm playing a solo game w/DM_Matt and Ubaar.



Yeah, you've been great in giving me something to work with - there's just only so much that we 2 can cover, you know?

We need more voices than just ours and the occasional NPC to push the story along.

I think we've nursed it for a pretty long time - we need more players posting.
How long till Thanee can get in the main thread?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2003)

Don't ask me! 

But what about Calim? Isn't Ravin around, too?

He might not be posting as frequent as you two, but from my browsing through the main thread I have found Ravin being quite present in the last few scenes as well. Not nearly as much as Elone or Ubaar, tho. Same with shaff (Rannos).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 19, 2003)

The email address in my profile was not up-to-date.  I have reactivated it.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2003)

> Gah! I tohught I posted last night...and it didn't take. Ok, lesse, redoing it...




Thank you!  The boards are really weird sometimes...

Hey Matt! I hope I'm not too annoying, but I need to know better what happened... a few things you wrote don't seem to fit with the earlier occurances... Please, let me elaborate! 



> The guards glow and emit faint dark blue pulses of energy. Rahja turns back into a human from a pixie.




Can Rahja discern (Spellcraft?), what they did? Area dispel?



> Rahja touches the halfling and the last prisoner, and they wind up outside.




The halfling probably is Danilo here, right? As the halfling has been left outside already in the first escape!



> Just then, a carriage races by, followed by a cage-cart. Both bear the holy symbol of Talos, goddess of plagues. A human woman on a black horse is chasing them from behind. She is wearing a blue cloak, and you see long blonde hair flowing out the edges of her hood. In one hand, she holds a gold staff with dragon heads carved on each end. The two horse-drawn vehicles stop suddenly outside the Excelsior Trading Company Building that you just left, as another owman on a black horse, this time a drow with a very long white-wood staff with a huge array of gems on top. Ten guards and a robed cleric get out of the vehicles and draw weapons. Eight guards from inside the building appear right behind you. The cleric says to the guards "TRAITORS!! DECIEVERS!!! You set us up!" One of the guards answers "INCOMPETANT FOOL, you led them here. <to the other guards> recover the prisoners." The Talosans face off against the two riders, who dismount and wave their staves.




Ok, to quickly recap what happened...

Rahja used _Dimension Door_ spells to get two prisoners and the halfling out of the prison (as she can only bring three medium-sized creatures along with her).

She left them 800' away from the building (not right outside)!
How can guards from inside the building appear right behind us? 

Then she headed back to retrieve the last two prisoners and Danilo, where the guards intervened and we didn't continue yet...

When is the above happening?

I suppose, after Rahja got out of the building the second time (with Danilo, not the halfling, and the last two prisoners)?
So did her last _Dimension Door_ spells succeed as described, without the two guards harrassing her further (except for dispelling her _Polymorph_ spell)? That's good to hear! 

So, is the above scene happening right before the building (a couple hundred feet away from the group)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 21, 2003)

Woof, I have to agree as to my confusion also, and will edit my last post accordingly as soon as everything is clear.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 21, 2003)

I think, at this point, a summary of events would be nice indeed! THings are jumping around to much for me to make an acurate post. If at all possible, she would have cast her 'pumping' spells, if Ines had been left up above previously. If not, then I'll keep her actions as they are. 

Yes, a summary would be very nice.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2003)

I've posted now, but I did ignore a few passages of the above (mainly the guards being nearby, because that really shouldn't be the case).

Here's again, where Rahja's _Dimension Door_ spells were aimed at:



> Rahja thinks of a decent direction in which to flee from here. Thinking about this, she tries to determine - if that is in any way possible - from what she has seen here, from which direction the carriage had come to the house. This is the direction, she will flee to. If there is no way to derive this direction from the information she has, she will ask Danilo, he should know at least.
> 
> ...
> 
> If the halfling accepts, Rahja will cast silenced _Dimension Door_ three times in rapid succession, taking the halfling with her and landing next to another prisoner, taking that one with them and landing next to yet another prisoner and finally moving *full distance* into the direction she has decided upon earlier.




Full distance is 800', not just 50'! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Yes, a summary would be very nice.




I can at least summarize from my pov! 

Rahja was meeting the five gentlemen in Waterdeep.
Ines - for some reason - was there, too, listening at the door.
Later Rahja left with the gentlemen entering a carriage.
Meanwhile Ines was addressed by that strange fellow and then beaten unconscious outside.
Rahja got heavily drunk and was brought into the carriage, driving off to Skullport, upon their arrival, she was also beaten unconscious.
Both awakened in their cells.
Rahja cast _Dominate Person_ on Danilo and found out a lot of what was happening from him.
She robbed the treasury, also aquiring Ines stuff, using his information.
She then investigated the prison area to find Ines and 4 other (sleeping/unconscious) prisoners.
Using a few _Dimension Door_ spells, Rahja brought Ines and two of the prisoners to a place roughly 800' away from the prison, somewhere on the road from Skullport to Waterdeep, I guess.
Using more _Dimension Door_ spells, she fetched the remaining two prisoners and Danilo, having a bit of trouble with the prison guards (who seem to be more than they look like!).
Outside, they see the two wagons now (the Talosans are early, as it seems, they were only expected in a few hours by Danilo at least) and the ensuing chaos breaking loose.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 21, 2003)

Thxs, that's what I figured, but DM+Matt seems to have a different interpratation. Let's see what his is.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2003)

I believe he missed the above part, which I repeated, that Rahja wanted to clear as much distance as possible from the building... other than that, everything looks pretty fine, I guess! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2003)

Mithreander, I believe - judging from his posts - that Matt currently posts in quite a hurry (he also wrote in the other IC thread, that his time is rather limited right now), thereby missing some parts of our posts (like that Ines has been hiding herself).

About your questions, I guess he considered them answered by my post already, where I quoted the part with the Talosans. I really think they are quite dead there. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> We need to get back to actual action...that will help things....




Especially once we all meet (which probably comes soon), so you only have to attend one thread! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2003)

Allow me one more comment about those vampire's ability...



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> 1.  Sorry that I origionally forgot that yo uguys DDs a bit away
> 2.  The vampires are a custom sort (actually multiple sorts, six of one type, one of each of two other specialized ones).  They have shodow travel abilities similar to shades, and it is a move action.




Let's see...

From FRCS: _Shadow Stride_ (Sp): A shade of a least 8th level can vanish from its current location and reappear in any shadowy area within 300 feet, as often as once every 2 rounds. ...

I hope you are aware, that the power those vampires used must be much more powerful than that, because we were 800 feet away actually, and as noted in the IC thread they used it twice in a single round!

So, unless their ability is THAT MUCH more powerful than the shades' the above is the only big thing, that happened (any other minor oversight (and there wasn't much besides) is no big deal, really).

I'd actually prefer, unless it would hinder your future plot, if you would correct that part (of course that's your choice, you are the DM after all )... I'll offer a solution in my next post here soon...



> The vamp-face thing has no mechanical effect and is a free action.




Figured that! I just added it to the list, to make it more impressive! 



> 3.  I missed that Ines was out of view




Well, she hid from being in full view of the two, so that wouldn't have worked to conceal her presence, but seeing her wounds wouldn't be possible, of course! 



> While the most powerful of the two women is in fact enormously powerful, ...




They must be, if the stunning fist-critical hit-thing doesn't work for those, altho the vampires outnumbered them 3:1! 

"The game takes place in the Realms, but in a time when the munchkin UberNPCs have been killed..."  

Ok, enough teasing, hope you don't mind the little poke... 

The wizards know these creatures... they would be dumb not to protect against them specifically, if they have the means to do so... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'd actually prefer, unless it would hinder your future plot, if you would correct that part (of course that's your choice, you are the DM after all )... I'll offer a solution in my next post here soon...




Ok, from what I know so far (which surely isn't everything), I'd think the following would be much more plausible:

After Rahja transported everyone out, they saw the two carriages followed by the blonde wizard (she might have noticed them, too). They couldn't see exactly what happened before the building, the guards storming out and the other wizard appear and blast the Talosans. Maybe they (or at least Ines, as Rahja was busy trying to wake the prisoners) could peek and therefore roughly know what happened.

The guards, being no match for the two wizards and not seeing the prisoners or knowing precisely where the prisoners have been transported to (and there is no reason for them to assume, that we don't continue to move away from the place), used the confusion to disappear (they could also run/shadow stride around to search for them, but it's quite an area we are talking about and they will have to deal with those wizards then, because they are an immediate threat to them).

Afterwards, the wizards look after the prisoners and the talk takes place as normal.


What do you think? Anything wrong with that?

As I said, as long as there is no particular reason to take away the prisoners and Danilo (that's the only noteworthy difference, that these five are still around), to "save the plot" so to say, I don't really see why the guards should or even could do so.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 25, 2003)

This ability was INSPIRED by shadow stride...remember that SS is sort of a shadow DD, but shades at higher levels get a shadow Tp and a shadow plane shift.  This is somwhere on the continuum between the DD-like one and the TP-like one.  I'm not going to tell you the range, though.

They could have seen you even there.  Really.  This is the problem when I use nonstandard monsters and nonstandaards abilities.  If you look at the other thread, you might notice that the other PCs have discovered that a certain criminal organization is experimenting with creating new breeds of vampire...

Some of the vamps went before you, some after.  Thats why Danilo and the other prisoners did not get away.

And to clarify my "enormouly powerful" claim, I wasn't talking about the 30th level Ubers that are running around the canon realms, but rather someone who just cast hirrid wilting  (the other one used a lightning-subbed firebrand (L5 spell).  Also they never fought the vampires.  The vampires simply decided not to risk fighting two mages that blasted the Talonans to death in one round wit heavy damage spells.  Its a pretty intimidating sight, one would think.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2003)

Ok. As I said, I don't know all of the facts. 



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> And to clarify my "enormouly powerful" claim, I wasn't talking about the 30th level Ubers that are running around the canon realms, but rather someone who just cast hirrid wilting  (the other one used a lightning-subbed firebrand (L5 spell).




Hah! I actually thought about that spell to be pretty Horrid Wilting like! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> They could have seen you even there.  Really.




I have no idea how the surrounding area might look like (at that time I was assuming some buildings between our position and the prison building at least, so that there is no direct line of sight), but if we were basically in view from the building, that wouldn't be hard for sure. If they have other means to view the area, however... Well I don't want to guess the CR of these vampire things, but it must be extremely high! I just hope you are aware of that, too. 



> Some of the vamps went before you, some after. Thats why Danilo and the other prisoners did not get away.




Well, they appeared, acted and disappeared, all before we could do anything about it. That's what I meant.



> This is the problem when I use nonstandard monsters and nonstandaards abilities.




Yep, that custom stuff (especially with such extremely powerful abilities) paired with the minimal information we have at this point does add a lot to the confusion. 

Whatever, I just thought that the whole situation was based on the assumption, that we were near the building and easily seen there (which both was not intended), but if it doesn't change anything, then it's just like that.

Just get on... at least it's over for now! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 27, 2003)

Lets just get on with the game.

However:

The Vamp's CRs were individually lower than you.  They had great maneuverability and one of them had some very nice detection abilities (I knew that there was no LOS between you and them.  It didn't matter), and when they as melee-orented monsters were mobbing unbuffed mages they could do a lot of damage.  However, if you did choose to fight them (And I am not saying tht you should or shouldn't have...there is no one rigth answer in this case), you would have found that while they had some nice tactical advantages, if they got the big-ticket energy spells sicced on them they would not have fared all that well.  

Also, you said that it seemed that you were not "intended" by me to escape.  That isn't true.  While it was possible for you to fail, I expected that you would have successfully escaped.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Lets just get on with the game.




Yep! 

Just commenting a bit further here... no need to keep up the game now...



> The Vamp's CRs were individually lower than you.




Sorry, but no way! 



> They had great maneuverability and one of them had some very nice detection abilities (I knew that there was no LOS between you and them. It didn't matter.)




These abilities _alone_ are pushing their CR a lot! Please don't underestimate those! If they are below our CR, they must be level 1 commoners or something (not level 8 fighters, monks or whatever)!  

And unless you are talking about some custom stuff (or I'm missing something ), they must have more than "very nice" detection abilities to find us there, I suppose. No need to tell us the exact abilities, as they are still around, but I'm assuming something along the lines of Greater Scrying would be necessary for that.



> ...and when they as melee-orented monsters were mobbing unbuffed mages they could do a lot of damage.




For sure, but how did they know that?

Rahja was inside the carriage casting spells before they hit. Ines was sneaking around the tavern. Don't think they could expect us to be unbuffed, really!



> Also, you said that it seemed that you were not "intended" by me to escape.  That isn't true.  While it was possible for you to fail, I expected that you would have successfully escaped.




What I meant is, that the way you planned it probably (just a guess, really), which doesn't have to be the only outcome, of course, is the two wizards rescuing us! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 27, 2003)

SOme responses, then back to the game in ernest.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> These abilities _alone_ are pushing their CR a lot! Please don't underestimate those! If they are below our CR, they must be level 1 commoners or something (not level 8 fighters, monks or whatever)!
> 
> And unless you are talking about some custom stuff (or I'm missing something ), they must have more than "very nice" detection abilities to find us there, I suppose. No need to tell us the exact abilities, as they are still around, but I'm assuming something along the lines of Greater Scrying would be necessary for that.




The ability is significantly weaker than that spell, and they were significantly weaker than eighth level.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> For sure, but how did they know that?
> 
> Rahja was inside the carriage casting spells before they hit. Ines was sneaking around the tavern. Don't think they could expect us to be unbuffed, really!




No, they couldn't.  But they were confident enough in their abilities that they believed that numbers and surprise would win this. The unbuffed part was just a statement of fact.



> What I meant is, that the way you planned it probably (just a guess, really), which doesn't have to be the only outcome, of course, is the two wizards rescuing us!




They may have found you if you did not escape, but I wasn;t counting on that happening
Thanee[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 27, 2003)

Those nice abilities (Just to add my two cents, and can be ignored hereafter), could be acomplished by Scry (with a -10 to our will saves due to them, possibably have a hair from each of us, or something, or even as high as -15 if they had marked us in someway that makes us very familiar, such as branding us with an invisable symbol.), which is only a 3rd level bard spell, or 4th level mage spell, or can be accomplished witha magic item besides.


Besides, according to the SRD's Improving Monsters page, that ability would only add +2 CR to that specific creature. 

Vampires add +2 CR for that template, then their type is concidered abnormal humanoids, or monstoruous humanoids, which means that their CR goes up +1 for every two levels or hit-dice that they go up, according to that page I referenced, so I ccan easily see them as having the abilities that they had and stay under or at the CR 10 that Matt had said they where.

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 27, 2003)

Yeah!  

This is main reason I don't like the CR system (though there's not much I would replace it with) - so much weirdness happens.

I just wanted to say "Keep on keepin' on, Matt!"  We poke at Matt a lot, but I know I really appreciate having someone run games for me.   

We only comment because we're trying to be sure everything works out for everyone.  If we didn't care, we'd just ditch.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Those nice abilities (Just to add my two cents, and can be ignored hereafter), could be acomplished by Scry (with a -10 to our will saves due to them, possibably have a hair from each of us, or something, or even as high as -15 if they had marked us in someway that makes us very familiar, such as branding us with an invisable symbol.), which is only a 3rd level bard spell, or 4th level mage spell, or can be accomplished witha magic item besides.




Actually, Scry wouldn't work! 

Locate Object might work, however, and is a low level spell, but for the range in question it would have to be cast by a 10th level spellcaster or equivalent thereof.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 27, 2003)

Why would scry not work? Do you have a non-detection item or somesuch?


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 27, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Vampires add +2 CR for that template, then their type is concidered abnormal humanoids, or monstoruous humanoids, which means that their CR goes up +1 for every two levels or hit-dice that they go up, according to that page I referenced, so I ccan easily see them as having the abilities that they had and stay under or at the CR 10 that Matt had said they where.
> 
> Just my two cents worth.




Well, the base vamp was SKR's Fleshbound Vampire, which is only CR +1, and doesnt have a lot of the really big-ticket abilitties like Dmoinate and Gaseous Form at will, flying, summoning, etc.  Greater Scrying at a 1/4 mile range (rather than accross planes) and a telepathic bond among them is not rediculous for one of them to have INSTEAD of the other vampire abilities even.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 27, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Vampires add +2 CR for that template, then their type is concidered abnormal humanoids, or monstoruous humanoids, which means that their CR goes up +1 for every two levels or hit-dice that they go up, according to that page I referenced, so I ccan easily see them as having the abilities that they had and stay under or at the CR 10 that Matt had said they where.
> 
> Just my two cents worth.




Well, the base vamp was SKR's Fleshbound Vampire, which is only CR +1, and doesnt have a lot of the really big-ticket abilitties like Dmoinate and Gaseous Form at will, flying, summoning, etc.  Greater Scrying at a 1/4 mile range (rather than accross planes), a slightly longer-range but restricted to shadowy areas dimension door,  and a telepathic bond among them is not rediculous for one of them to have INSTEAD of the other vampire abilities even...BUT is still have these guys at Class LEvel +3 CR


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Why would scry not work? Do you have a non-detection item or somesuch?




1h casting time.

Greater Scrying does work for sure, but is fairly high level (and even a limited range version would be a 5th or 6th level spell).

Clairvoyance could also work, but they had to guess the location, unless they can actually scry on people (which requires a power equivalent to Greater Scrying).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Well, the base vamp was SKR's Fleshbound Vampire, which is only CR +1, and doesnt have a lot of the really big-ticket abilitties like Dmoinate and Gaseous Form at will, flying, summoning, etc.  Greater Scrying at a 1/4 mile range (rather than accross planes), a slightly longer-range but restricted to shadowy areas dimension door,  and a telepathic bond among them is not rediculous for one of them to have INSTEAD of the other vampire abilities even...BUT is still have these guys at Class LEvel +3 CR




I guess their "scrying ability" is more like Clairvoyance, tho.

The only thing I actually disagree here is the "Dimension Door" at will ability, which is extremely powerful IMHO. Especially since it isn't even a Dimension Door, as it allows action after transporting like the Shade's ability, but without the restrictions (like once every other round - this ability alone is very powerful) and also allows to transport non-willing targets (at least they did that), or to transport targets at all (which the Shade's ability does not allow). It's the best of both worlds, so to say.

With that ability they could easily pop in, grapple one character, drag him to some place a thousand feet away, defeat him, pop back in, repeat! With their extremely high strength (their high damage must come from somewhere, if they are really only level 5-6, so I guess they must be exceptionally strong ), that shouldn't even be a problem.

See where I'm coming from, when I say their CR must be pretty high?

They also used their shadow jump twice in a single round, but I guess that was more of an oversight or maybe you just started initiative after they appeared and therefore they had the chance to act twice in a row this way. At least they did act twice before we could even act once there! 

And since Rahja's action would've interfered with theirs, it looked like you just wanted the prisoners and Danilo to be out of the way (for whatever reason, I still wonder, why they didn't take Rahja and Ines with them as well, or at least tried, or why they need the prisoners, and if that trade with the Talosans was not meant to take place, why the prisoners havn't been transported off a long time ago already - but I guess we'll one day be able to find at least some answers to these questions (at least what they are doing with the prisoners)) and us to be alone with the two wizards (who obviously provide the link to the rest of the party ). This is probably not completely true and not meant as an accusation, I'm just saying how it looked like then.

And with discussing the CR stuff here, I'm mainly trying to say, that you should not underestimate these abilities you gave to them as a whole (even if individual abilities might not be overly powerful (i.e. the telepathic link), the combination really adds up).

But whatever it is... I was merely asking to have a better understanding of what's going on, as many things seemed weird or based on wrong assumptions from my limited point of view.

Most of that confusion is cleared up by now. Thank you! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 5, 2003)

Speaking about identifying the stuff... Matt, is it ok to assume, that there was enough money found (you mentioned some coins, but didn't get into detail) to cover that?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Speaking about identifying the stuff... Matt, is it ok to assume, that there was enough money found (you mentioned some coins, but didn't get into detail) to cover that?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Sure.


----------

